# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Компьютер виснет на логотипе Windows XP после установки драйверов видео-карты

## Amberoz

Купил на днях компьютер по частям - собирал сам.
Начинка: Intel Pentium Core 2 Duo 2.4 Ghz, Gigabyte EP43-DS3, Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT, БП 450В
Проблема: Компьютер виснет на логотипе Windows XP после установки драйверов видео-карты.
В Safe Mode\BIOS - пускает. Дальше логотипа не идет, поэтому приходится перезагружать компьютер и удалять драйвера через "Безопасный режим".
ОС на которых тестировал: Windows XP Professional, x32 и x64
Версии драйверов на которых тестировал: "родные" с диска + все версии с сайта nvidia.com
В Сервис-Центре сказали, что видеокарта исправная.
В чем может быть проблема? Как видите, все, что мог - попробовал.

----------


## TJ99

1. Удали драйвера и поставь более свеже. (с сайта производителя)
2. Попробуй поставь другой Б/П.
Но на 99% это мать. (в сервис нужно было везти ее в 1-ю очередь)
Удачи!

----------

